# Bulls impressed by Hinrichs RMR performance



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*After four summer-league games, Bulls management is impressed by Hinrich's poise, his ability to play defense and his ability to dribble through pressure. Then again, Williams showed that final quality in summer-league play and then struggled with it during the regular season.

Hinrich hasn't shot well.

"But what I liked [Monday night] was even though he didn't, he still took a huge shot when the game counted," Paxson said.

One veteran NBA talent evaluator who didn't want to be identified said Hinrich's size advantage over Williams and defensive ability alone will make him a more effective rookie.
*

chicagosports.com


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

What the hell do you expect to hear from Pax especially when Hinrich is his pick? For anyone that's interested, here's the box score for tonight game.

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/denchi12.pdf

Key of the game: Hinrich 0-1 fg 0 pts 2 assits, 2 turnover, 0-2 free throw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

he does do those things. He brings the ball up with ease. He can pass. He is poised. Does play D


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Play "D"? No, his "D" sucks. Don't mistake stupidity for aggressiveness. I saw the game and there was a couple of times where he gets burned by the other team pg. What will happen when he faces against the likes of AI, Nash, Marbury, Francis, Kidd, etc... 

Where is this high ball IQ that I keep hearing about? The guy plays out of control without any poise whatsoever. The only thing that this guy does well is bringing up the ball and pushing the offense.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> What the hell do you expect to hear from Pax especially when Hinrich is his pick?


I'll agree with you here. I'd say Pax has a biased opinion. I had to laugh when I read that management is pleased.

Where we disagree is in projecting his NBA career from the summer league. I think it means very little, but for management to say they are pleased with how he has played wreaks of bias. I've been disappointed with his play from the boxscores, but I haven't actually seen him play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Play "D"? No, his "D" sucks. Don't mistake stupidity for aggressiveness. I saw the game and there was a couple of times where he gets burned by the other team pg. What will happen when he faces against the likes of AI, Nash, Marbury, Francis, Kidd, etc...
> 
> Where is this high ball IQ that I keep hearing about? The guy plays out of control without any poise whatsoever. The only thing that this guy does well is bringing up the ball and pushing the offense.


I disagree. I never saw him play out of control at all. I like his defense. The only time i ever saw him get burned is when he was helping oout on defense trying to double team a player. Then a guard would shoot a long jumper and hit it. 

When he first went out of the game, the bulls were down 16-15 and at the end of the quarter we were down 8. Gregory is not the player that Hinrich is in terms of directing the offense. Of course Gregory is not a point guard either but he was trying to play the pt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Play "D"? No, his "D" sucks. Don't mistake stupidity for aggressiveness. I saw the game and there was a couple of times where he gets burned by the other team pg. What will happen when he faces against the likes of AI, Nash, Marbury, Francis, Kidd, etc...
> 
> Where is this high ball IQ that I keep hearing about? The guy plays out of control without any poise whatsoever. The only thing that this guy does well is bringing up the ball and pushing the offense.


Funny. This is what I've been yelling at people for the past 2 years. Hinrich was so overrated at Kansas. The fact that my team, the bulls, drafted this schmuck is a hard pill to swallow.

HE HAS NO BASKETBALL IQ. I know it's the stereotype that the white guy knows how to play basketball and make the smart decision...but it's so wrong here.

Forget what Roy Williams said publicly last year. He was tearing his hair out every game I watched with Hinrich's inconsistency and piss poor decision making.

I haven't watched the summer league games in person. So I won't comment on that. He may be playing fine. In spite of what the box says.

Hinrich was the player most likely to bust on my draft board. And right now I'm not hearing anything to convince me otherwise.

But I'm going to be patient. I really hope he can learn to become a player like Paxson or Kerr. Can come in and hit some timely 3's. I hope.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree he is not playing well at RMR!

but i still think it means jack **** !

give the guy some time.and he can D,always could!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

"I want to help this team get better," Hinrich said. "Right now I'm just trying to get comfortable in the triangle and in this style of play. I expect to contribute and I expect to play well. There are going to be nights when I feel like I can't score, but I can always play a good floor game. That's what I want to bring. This team has people who can score. I want to be a general, as tough as that is as a rookie. That's what a point guard has to be."

*Things You Won't Find in a Boxscore:* 1. He'll make the nice entry pass. 2. He'll defend a wing well. 3. He'll break a press effortlessly. 

"Kirk isn't going to have to score 20 points a game. We're looking for a guard who can get us organized and make the right decisions. Guys who make the right decisions usually find themselves on the floor at the end of games. I think he's that type of guy." 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,3849635.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Oh, and did I forget to include the fact that the Bulls are 4-0? Like all rookies, he has a lot to learn. There's the intricacies of the triangle, the pro version of zone defenses and the practice of regularly doubling down and rotating. Can't we just be a little more patient and give the kid some time to assimilate all the different schemes that are being thrown at him? Lets see what he can do when he no longer has to think through his assignments and he can let his natural basketball instincts take over.

I haven't seen enough of this kid to have an opinion of him one way or another. I have no idea how much he'll be able to contribute or if he'll be able to contribute at all. But I'm not going to make snap decisions about the kid just because he isn't puting up awesome offensive numbers. In fact, we probably won't know what we really have in Kirk Hinrich until the 04/05 season. Then again, what is it they say about determining what kind of a player you have _after_ his third NBA season? We're talking three NBA seasons vs. four RMR summer league games. C'mon, be realistic.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> he does do those things. He brings the ball up with ease. He can pass. He is poised. Does play D


Did you even watch the last game man? I did and Hinrich was AWFUL, albeit it's just summer league. But this guy was absolutely awful. He didn't do **** in the game.


----------



## NoJoke (May 28, 2003)

I know it's only summer league games but I do expect Hinrich (4 years of college) to give us something to look forward to this coming season I he hasn't YET!

To be honest I don't expect him to help this team at all this year. I don't think he's strong or fast enough to play defense against most PG's in the league and most important he hasn't showed any PG skills this summer.

By the way, Baxter, Mason and Hassell are doing what's expected IMO.

Summer league or not Hinrich had awful game


:devil:


----------



## Butt Cheese (Jun 27, 2003)

Being a #7 pick, what would you say Kirk’s main goals from these games are? Try a few of these…

1.	Don’t get injured. I don’t think this needs to be explained any further to Bulls’ fans.


2.	Learn the offense. How many games has Kirk ran the Triangle before this summer? 00

3.	Get familiar with the guys on your new team.

If you think his main goal is to jack up 30 shots and score 30 points, you’re mistaken. That’s the goal of the scrubs who are trying to get camp invites. That’s not the goal of the #7 pick.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Butt Cheese</b>!
> Being a #7 pick, what would you say Kirk’s main goals from these games are? Try a few of these…
> 
> 1.	Don’t get injured. I don’t think this needs to be explained any further to Bulls’ fans.
> ...


you're kinda right. i always notice that in summer league games, late first round and second rounders usually are the guys who play the best ball. While the lottery picks always seem to be coasting, they are probably trying to get familiar with a new system. His shooting does have to leave you concernced though.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Butt Cheese</b>!
> If you think his main goal is to jack up 30 shots and score 30 points, you’re mistaken. That’s the goal of the scrubs who are trying to get camp invites. That’s not the goal of the #7 pick.


Yeah, he's not trying to be Jamal Crawford 

(Lighten up people... calling someone a bust after summer leagues is about as crazy as you can get)

How come no one is asking for Baxter to start over Curry and Chandler?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> Yeah, he's not trying to be Jamal Crawford



You are more than likely going to be blasted for that one, but very funny as far as I am concerned!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You are more than likely going to be blasted for that one, but very funny as far as I am concerned!


Yeah, but it was too hard to pass up 

Like I said, folks need to show a little humor and less hysteria


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's not trying to be Jamal Crawford
> ...


oh you done it now:upset: dont you ever joke about my boy jamal crawford, he is no joke, ill will be sure you regret ever making that comment.


sorry, its just basghetti predicted you would get blasted so i had to blast you, i really didnt mean it, please dont ban me.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

"Kirk isn't going to have to score 20 points a game. We're looking for a guard who can get us organized and make the right decisions. Guys who make the right decisions usually find themselves on the floor at the end of games. I think he's that type of guy."

After four summer-league games, Bulls management is impressed by Hinrich's poise, his ability to play defense and his ability to dribble through pressure. Then again, Williams showed that final quality in summer-league play and then struggled with it during the regular season.

Hinrich hasn't shot well.

"But what I liked [Monday night] was even though he didn't, he still took a huge shot when the game counted," Paxson said. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...2bulls,1,3849635.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

I think we have to read between the lines, folks. If Hinrich was struggling as much as the box scores suggest, do you think Paxson would say something as over-the-top as suggesting that he might be on the floor at the end of games?

No, of course not, he would be back-pedalling talking about how hard it is to pick up the triangle and how first-year point guards always struggle, blah, blah, blah.

But that is not what he is saying. Even the anonymous quotes in this article are positive on Hinrich.

One veteran NBA talent evaluator who didn't want to be identified said Hinrich's size advantage over Williams and defensive ability alone will make him a more effective rookie.

Paxson and others are seeing lots of things in the games and outside of the games that we don't see. Of course, those set against Hinrich can say this is all spin, but if it was all spin, it is hard to understand why Paxson would be going out of his way to raise the stakes.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Say what you will about Kirk Hinrich. Base it on his college career, his extensive NBA career, or both. Not having seen too much of him myself, I can't draw any conclusions at this point. 

That being said, I will however put my faith in the good judgement and talent evaluation skills of John Paxson and his staff. I've listened to John on the radio for a number of years and he's impressed me as much as anyone I've heard with his understanding of every aspect of the pro game. This is not a man who has sought out a career in NBA franchise management. On the contrary, _he's the one who's been pursued_. He was Jordan's first choice to coach the Wizards and later he was Reinsdorf's first choice to replace his long time good friend, Jerry Krause.

If Paxson, Armstrong and the others like what they see in Hinrich, that's good enough for me at this time. After watching the trials and tribulations of Jay Williams last season and the various struggles of Jamal Crawford for nearly three seasons, I've concluded that PG in the Bulls system is one big _MUTHA_ to master. Those with real short memories may not agree. You'd think that Chicago fans, perhaps more than anyone else, would understand that patience is everything when it comes to the transformation of a draft choice from a rookie to a productive player (eg. Crawford, Fizer, Curry, Chandler, Williams). But this is the age of instant gratification. And patience just doesn't get it done anymore, does it? Too bad.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

God, if you're going to take Paxon's quote, then you might as well quit now. For the record, Paxon picks Hinrich so what do you expect?

As for summer league doesn't worth jack, Hinrich won't even get any floor burn this season if he keeps this up and that's the bottom line. As of right now, Fizer, Baxter, Hassel, and Mason are way ahead in the depth chart than Hinrich is. 

FYI, Mike Dunleavy blew in the summer league last year too and he struggled very bad during the regular season. The label that Hinrich has for being a player out of Kansas is completely false since he can't shoot for lick and his assist/turnover ratio is horrible. No, I am not looking for complete domination from Hinrich. I am looking for signs of an impact, complementary player that will shoot the ball at a high percentage, play decent d, and make good decision. As of right now, Hinrich hasn't shown anything of being a good, complementary player except being a good practice player that JC can perform some of his ankle-breaking crossovers in practice.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> sorry, its just basghetti predicted you would get blasted so i had to blast you, i really didnt mean it, please dont ban me.


LOL, do you have any last words? :laugh:

Honestly, I don't know why everyone is getting so nuts. Crawford played poorly last year. In fact everyone did for the most part. Our "stars of the future" went 2-4 even though they all had an actual NBA season under their belt.

We can talk all we want about how wonderful "college experience" is, but it's pretty clear to me that it only very rarely means anything. I think it's increasingly just a stereotype that's useful for people to spout when young players struggle. 

If anything, what you see these days is that young players of all types get thrown into the fire earlier and by and large they struggle. Back when players actually often went to school for four years, lots of players didn't immediately get PT as pros. Some did, of course, but lots didn't and went on to become awesome players.

The bottom line is I don't think it amounts to a hill of beans and I don't see any evidence to support the idea that it does. Certainly given our past summer league performances, I don't see it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you even watch the last game man? I did and Hinrich was AWFUL, albeit it's just summer league. But this guy was absolutely awful. He didn't do **** in the game.


Yes i did. I watched the whole game. I disagree. Could he had played better? Yes. Was he awful? No. He took one shot. The team fell apart when he wasn't in there. Did you notice that? I am talking about early on. I am sorry i respectfully disagree.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> FYI, Mike Dunleavy blew in the summer league last year too and he struggled very bad during the regular season.


So he's going to be a superstar then because he's been putting up huge numbers this year?

Or does this kind of logic only flow one way?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> As for summer league doesn't worth jack, Hinrich won't even get any floor burn this season if he keeps this up and that's the bottom line. As of right now, Fizer, Baxter, Hassel, and Mason are way ahead in the depth chart than Hinrich is.


Well, it is good to hear this concern for Hinrich's playing time this year. It is good that you are looking out for the rookie.

Call this a hunch if you like, but I suspect that Hinrich is closer to Crawford on the depth chart than he is to Mason. But of course, if that hunch ends up being true, you will claim it is just Paxson's bias for his first round pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> God, if you're going to take Paxon's quote, then you might as well quit now. For the record, Paxon picks Hinrich so what do you expect?
> 
> As for summer league doesn't worth jack, Hinrich won't even get any floor burn this season if he keeps this up and that's the bottom line. As of right now, Fizer, Baxter, Hassel, and Mason are way ahead in the depth chart than Hinrich is.
> ...


Your right about dunleavy, but do you know who was the MVP of last summers RMR? Sam Vincent said it was, chris Anderson. Ever heard of him? He is on the Denver summer league team. He played for the NDBL last year. So much for getting the MVP.

Summer leagues are used for all kinds of things. I think GS wants dunleavy to shoot. Thats what he did. I think the bulls are looking at hinrich to see how he runs the ball club. We dont need his scoring, yet. The team is 4-0. The main team doesn't need his scoring. I think he will break out of it. Maybe not in the summer league though. We will find out thursday and friday. I do think he won't continue to shoot so bad. Last year Crawford and Williams and even chandler and curry did not play the way i had hoped they would in the RMR and all of us was saying, its just the summer league. That team went 2-4. Relax guys, its the summer league.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Summer leagues are used for all kinds of things. I think GS wants dunleavy to shoot. Thats what he did. I think the bulls are looking at hinrich to see how he runs the ball club. We dont need his scoring, yet. The team is 4-0. The main team doesn't need his scoring. I think he will break out of it. Maybe not in the summer league though. We will find out thursday and friday. I do think he won't continue to shoot so bad. Last year Crawford and Williams and even chandler and curry did not play the way i had hoped they would in the RMR and all of us was saying, its just the summer league. That team went 2-4. Relax guys, its the summer league.


:yes: 

Give the kid some time.. He's coming into an offense that he probably has never seen before and is trying to get a handle on it. Plus, he's a PG, it's going to take more time than usual. Learning a new system prolly takes time, and I think he's getting used to it.

Plus, he doesn't need to shine in summer league. I'd be happy not to see him take a load of shots. It just proves to me he's not trying to score 30 points every time he's out there on the court. It shows he's willing to give up the rock and keep the offense flowing. 

I think we all need to 'simmah down-ah'! It's just 4 summer league games ! Give a kid some real season games to tell if he sucks at least. This is just preseason stuff..


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's not trying to be Jamal Crawford



Y U B HATING ON JAMALL DC JAMAL IS MY BOY U JUST WAIT AND SEE U YOU WILLL BEW WRONG WHEN HE IS DA BEST PLAYER ON DA BULLS YOU ALL SUCKAS WHO DONT BELIEVE DID JAMAL RAPE YOUR SISTER OR SOMETHING U THINK HINRICH IS BETTER OR SOMETHING U AINT NO NOTHIN WHEN YOU BE MESSIN WITHE JAMAL HE IS THE POINT GAURD OF THE FUTURE YOU WONT BELIEVE HOW MANY RESPONSES ELECTRIC SLIM GETS LIKE THIS ONE WITH ALL CAPS AND BAD GRAMMAR JAMAL SHOULD BE SIGNED FOR 7 YEARS 147MILLION CUZ HE IS THDA FUTURE!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Y U B HATING ON JAMALL DC JAMAL IS MY BOY U JUST WAIT AND SEE U YOU WILLL BEW WRONG WHEN HE IS DA BEST PLAYER ON DA BULLS YOU ALL SUCKAS WHO DONT BELIEVE DID JAMAL RAPE YOUR SISTER OR SOMETHING U THINK HINRICH IS BETTER OR SOMETHING U AINT NO NOTHIN WHEN YOU BE MESSIN WITHE JAMAL HE IS THE POINT GAURD OF THE FUTURE YOU WONT BELIEVE HOW MANY RESPONSES ELECTRIC SLIM GETS LIKE THIS ONE WITH ALL CAPS AND BAD GRAMMAR JAMAL SHOULD BE SIGNED FOR 7 YEARS 147MILLION CUZ HE IS THDA FUTURE!!!


you should give a look at all the pro-williams stuff that littered this board last summer.

this by the way is my 1000th post :starwars: :rock: :twave: 
:allhail: :djparty: :soapbox: :twocents: :basket: :whatever:


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

The team fell apart when Lonny (and to a smaller extent, Mason)was out of the game -- Kirk didn't matter at all. Hinrich had no impact. Look at the box score -- it tells the story accurately. I did not see the great "d" some of your are writing about. He got called on at least two blocking fouls because his lateral movements were too slow to keep up with his man. He had no confidence in his own shot -- or creating buckets for himself. 

Roger Mason will be the better NBA player.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> you should give a look at all the pro-williams stuff that littered this board last summer.


What do you mean? It was mostly Jay Will bashing around this time because he was un-spectacular in his summer-league games. 

BTW, why shouldn't you have been excited about Jay Williams around this time last year?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Y U B HATING ON JAMALL DC JAMAL IS MY BOY U JUST WAIT AND SEE U YOU WILLL BEW WRONG WHEN HE IS DA BEST PLAYER ON DA BULLS YOU ALL SUCKAS WHO DONT BELIEVE DID JAMAL RAPE YOUR SISTER OR SOMETHING U THINK HINRICH IS BETTER OR SOMETHING U AINT NO NOTHIN WHEN YOU BE MESSIN WITHE JAMAL HE IS THE POINT GAURD OF THE FUTURE YOU WONT BELIEVE HOW MANY RESPONSES ELECTRIC SLIM GETS LIKE THIS ONE WITH ALL CAPS AND BAD GRAMMAR JAMAL SHOULD BE SIGNED FOR 7 YEARS 147MILLION CUZ HE IS THDA FUTURE!!!


:rofl: Good stuff.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ohhh my G-D! I can not believe there are so much hatred on Kirk Hinrich. True some days he won't score some days he will score. When he does not score, there are the intangabiles for the player. He plays some good D , he can run the offense once he learns it, he can pass, he has the IQ which some think he does not have. That is Bougus. COmeon He grew up in a home that basketball is life. It just makes me sick that there are some that turn down on the guy that most have not seen play.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you mean? It was mostly Jay Will bashing around this time because he was un-spectacular in his summer-league games.
> ...


are you kidding me ?

for every person saying williams wasn't doing well there were 5 calling him the next bob cousy or isaih thomas and if you for a moment doubted the soon to be greatness you were called everything from a fool who was ignorant to a hater of williams for even for a second thinking his rookie year would be anything less than an 8 month long ROY coronation, for he was a cant miss superstar (forgetting of course that as good as he was thought to be there was someone taken in front of him who was quite the question mark) there was a lot where there is a will there is a way type stuff going on right up until jan.

now dont get me wrong i wanted him to do well but people were very unrealistic as to his abilities


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> are you kidding me ?
> ...



Yeah but that's par for the course when you draft a "can't miss" guy for a team with loony fans like you and I. I wouldn't call many of you NBA experts, but isn't it fun to at least _imagine_ that your new prospect could be the next Baron Davis? Especially the month right after the draft? 

Of course many of us would over-rate Williams at the time, and I see NOBODY promoting Hinrich as the next superstar. Could we all be wrong?

I think people should get off his nuts. I don't see him (or ANY other pick we might have recieved this year) playing that many minutes next year especially w/ the signing of Scottie.

*Do I have to be anti-Kirk to be pro-Jamal? *


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl: Good stuff.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have to be anything you can chose to be whatever 

personally i think kirk will have a better year then jay did in both actual play and in playing up to expectations 

he is a better defender and is more fundamentally sound than williams although not as physically talented 

kirk has a chance to be a star but imo its not too likely and if does happen it will take years as in 3 or 4 so i wouldn't hold my breathe


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> kirk has a chance to be a star but imo its not too likely and if does happen it will take years as in 3 or 4 so i wouldn't hold my breathe


That's pretty much what I think. Do you want another young star on this team grinchy?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I was not happy with the pick of Hinrich but I don't blame Kirk. 
He's a Bull and I am going to root for him. It seems that some want Kirk to fail, how does that help the Bulls? 

As gifted as Jamal and Jay are physically, last year they ran piss poor fast breaks. I hope Kirk is as good, as Pax thinks he is, at making decisions on the run. I remember alot of bad passes on 3 on 1's last season. Kirk could be a nice asset in this regard. 

Judging his shooting ability from one televised game and box scores from the summer league is ridiculous. 

I haven't followed Kansas' basketball but I did see Kirk's stats from last season, he played some good ball games, games that we're alot more meaniful than Rocky Mountain League Action

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=4092 

I would rather judge the player on a larger sample size than 4 exhibition type games. 

If anyone should know how tough it is to play point in the NBA it should be Bulls' fans. Gotta give the kid some time. I want to see what decisions Kirk makes with Curry and Chandler on the floor. Can Kirk get Curry the ball in the post? Does Kirk give Chandler the ball while filling the lane? 

Will Kirk play up in the face of the opposing point? I can't be the only one tired of a lack point defense. What ever happened to the art of playing defense before your man got the pass, esp at the point. 

I got NBA's league pass so I'll be watching Kirk and hoping he makes alot of Kirk haters eat some crow.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I watched the game and I came away VERY underwhelmed with Kirk Hinrich. It wasn't so much that he wasn't dominating as it was that he was a complete non factor. Kirks Defense was pourous, his shot was way off, even from the free throw line. He didn't look especially quick or strong, didn't look like he could get his own shot off. I thought to be honest he looked like the worst player on the floor for EITHER squad. It looked like Kenny Gregory and Jeff Trepagnier were much better than Hinrich.

I'm hoping this was just an off game for Hinrich because if it wasn't he's gonna see a LOT of bench time next season. I saw Hinrich in college and he was a pretty nice collegiate player, but sometimes that doesn't translate to the NBA and thats what I was a little worried about. He could be another Ed O'bannon. Still, I'm not going to judge him on one summer league game (even though the box scores from the other summer league games didn't look especially impressive either). This is summer league and hopefully Kirk is learning. But I was REALLY dissappointed in his play.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cochise</b>!
> Hinrich had no impact. Look at the box score -- it tells the story accurately. I did not see the great "d" some of your are writing about. He got called on at least two blocking fouls because his lateral movements were too slow to keep up with his man. He had no confidence in his own shot -- or creating buckets for himself.
> 
> *Roger Mason will be the better NBA player.*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ragarding this subject, this board was a trainwreck last summer.

Good times.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny. This is what I've been yelling at people for the past 2 years. Hinrich was so overrated at Kansas. The fact that my team, the bulls, drafted this schmuck is a hard pill to swallow.
> ...


I would say he exceeded my expectations.:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Props to futuristxen for stepping up to the plate and taking his medicine. It's all good.

I remember reading that post for the first time and thinking, Has this guy even watched a University of Kansas basketball game in the last four years? That post rendered me incredulous for a good four or five minutes back then, even in the midst of all the spurious speculation and conjecture regarding KH. Fun stuff, I tell ya.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's tough to judge a star in college and his relevance in the NBA, you have to admit that. My personal theory is that if the guy is NBA size (why I questioned TJ Ford and still do) and can show up big in the NCAA tournament (I need dominating performances in the tournament against great teams, not some regular season game against Santa Clara A&M State.)

I don't think anyone should be faulted for thinking Kirk would be a bust after his RMR performance. It was a pretty sad performance, compared to what other guys were showing... but he's playing well now and while he's improving at a much, much slower pace than earlier this season, I think he'll make gigantic strides over this offseason.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I don't think anyone should be faulted for thinking Kirk would be a bust after his RMR performance.


Well, unless the pundit(s) didn't exactly see more than a handful of a particular player's college games, which was likely the case here, as it was a lot of places. And this widespread inaccuracy wasn't limited to the Bulls board. A great many fans and self-styled "experts" from all over were bagging Kirk. And the fact that many of them were shocked when he tested out as well as he did at the combine merely stands as blatant testiment to the hype/anti-hype and ignorance that pervades messageboard culture and those that subscribe to what they read instead of what they form an opinion of with their own eyes in an objective manner.


----------

